# Plain flap saddle or knee rolls?



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I like plain flap saddles better, however, most of them are quite old. The older models typically come in a regular tree only and can be harder to fit than newer saddles. Check out the Toulouse saddles in a wide tree. They have removable knee and thigh blocks and after riding in old style Crosbys for years, they are the only "newer" style saddles that I enjoy riding in!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I like knee and thigh blocks, BUT I'm also barreling around a XC course over fixed fences, and up and down hills, so I kinda need it.  

It's personal preferance. I would take saddles out on test riding(Dover is REALLY great about it!) and see what you'd like better!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

While I am not a Hunter, I've been told by people who are very active in the Hunter Ring, that Padded Knee's are now the "in" thing for the 2010 show ring.

I like Padded Knees and knee and thigh blocks personally.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i prefer knee blocks myself, i agree with luvmyperch that you should check out the m toulouse saddles, it is really easy to move/remove the knee blocks.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

I always heard that the plain flap, no frills saddles helped your positions because you couldn't rely on anything to hold you into the saddle? I can see that.

A lot of it is personal preference. I had an old Collegiate that had no knee rolls or pads, and now I ride in a Dover Circuit that has both, lol. My next saddle will probably be more like the Collegiate cause they're cheaper (out of style atm). If you're showing, the saddles with the padded knees are a lot more popular.

PS - I think you'll be happy with the Collegiate, they're great little saddles


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

If you're showing, the saddles with the padded knees are a lot more popular.

PS - I think you'll be happy with the Collegiate, they're great little saddles [/QUOTE]

I agree. I have a Collegiate with knee rolls and i LOVE it


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I had 2 collegiates with no knee rolls and loved them. Quite honestly I've never really noticed a difference riding with knee rolls or without them.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

It's personal preference. I've evented in a plain flap saddle- honestly, when you're riding or jumping, you aren't really thinking about whether your saddle has knee rolls or not, because if you school in it enough, your position will become solid and it won't make a bit of difference.


----------



## cheerupcharlie (Apr 10, 2010)

It definitely is preference. If you can get your hands on two otherwise-similar saddles, but one with knee-rolls and one without or just one with removable knee-rolls (try asking friends or your trainer), see which one you like better. Personally, I don't like the feel of knee-rolls - somehow I feel restricted by them and I think they limit the closeness of your contact with the horse.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

This is my jumping saddle. You can see the bump from the thigh block, and there is a knee roll under the flap. I LOVE it, and can't wait for it to come in(It's being custom made in England this week)! And then, just for kicks, this is my dressage saddle. It has really nice big thigh blocks!


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I love me knee rolls and thigh blocks!
This is mine
Custom Saddle Makers www.saddles.com Handcraft Comfortable Horse Saddles

And stormy what kinda leather is that 1st one made of!? *O*


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

It's special leather called Stumph on the seat and knee roll, and this special grippy perferated leather on the rest. Both of my saddles are going to have it, I think some of it's special to the way Black Country makes their saddles


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> It's special leather called Stumph on the seat and knee roll, and this special grippy perferated leather on the rest. Both of my saddles are going to have it, I think some of it's special to the way Black Country makes their saddles


Wow it looks really interesting how is it to ride in?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

AMAZING! It's like, perfect in every way shape and form. Like seriously, I hate riding in my other saddles after riding in that one. It's super grippy, and it's really padded and it just sticks you up in galloping position


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It's a nice looking saddle! What brand is it?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Black Country! They're custom to the horses back too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

